# Dozens of area Papa Gino's locations abruptly shut down



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dozens of area Papa Gino's locations abruptly shut down







30 MIN


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Never cared for their food. Even back in the day when we had one on Old Colony Ave would still go to one of the local pizza places


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

pahapoika said:


> Never cared for their food. Even back in the day when we had one on Old Colony Ave would still go to one of the local pizza places


There are SO many better mom and pop pizza joints in that area !


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't place enough emphasis on how accurate this is this.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Those red plastic soda cups!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I heard they were anti-2nd Amendment...............
Fuck Papa Ginos AND SSPO's who eat there!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Never cared for their food. Even back in the day when we had one on Old Colony Ave would still go to one of the local pizza places


L st or Sals. Probably best two we have left.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

USAF3424 said:


> L st or Sals. Probably best two we have left.


Don't get over to the old neighborhood much these days. Now you can't find a fish and chip dinner ! Well maybe Frosty Village but don't know if that's really fish


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Don't get over to the old neighborhood much these days. Now you can't find a fish and chip dinner ! Well maybe Frosty Village but don't know if that's really fish


Very true. But they do have the recipe for the original fish pier chicken n chip white sauce!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

For chain pizza, I've always preferred Pizza Hut, but the close one to me is gone, even the building is gone. Uno's is the best, for specialty pizza but the local places are the best.

Best Bar Pizza in my area LYNWOOD CAFE in Randolph! Prices are reasonable, atmosphere is so basic, you can't help but relax and the pizza is UN-FREAKING-REAL.

My opinion, that's all. Any who wishes to disagree may do so...then meet me in the alley!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> For chain pizza, I've always preferred Pizza Hut, but the close one to me is gone, even the building is gone. Uno's is the best, for specialty pizza but the local places are the best.
> 
> Best Bar Pizza in my area LYNWOOD CAFE in Randolph! Prices are reasonable, atmosphere is so basic, you can't help but relax and the pizza is UN-FREAKING-REAL.
> 
> My opinion, that's all. Any who wishes to disagree may do so...then meet me in the alley!


Lynwood is great but Town Spa is the best!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Cape cod cafe.
And who can forget the old alumni


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

My favorite is Regina Pizzeria in the North End. The best on either coast!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

USAF3424 said:


> Lynwood is great but Town Spa is the best!


The Spa is soggy with grease ! Cod or the Home Cafe baby!!

Or Lynwoods I guess... STILL haven't ever had theirs!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Cape Cod Cafe!!!!!!!!!!!
The left are left in the dust.........................................


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

RodneyFarva said:


> I can't place enough emphasis on how accurate this is this.
> View attachment 9339


The "starter packs" are freakin great hahahahaha


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If you're anywhere near Beverly you have to give Three Dogs a try. The pizza is really good and the owner's are great people. They have all the usual stuff and customer designed specialty pizzas named after the customers' dogs. I hear their burgers are really good too. Volo Craft Pizza in Swampscott is good too, but a bit pricey. There are a couple other places, but those are the only two that I'd say are worth going out of your way for.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Closed Webster Square's Papa Gino's, my old stomping grounds ...Spent many nights there as a youngster back in the early 80's. Sad day!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USAF3424 said:


> Lynwood is great but Town Spa is the best!


Feh. I haven't been in years. Maybe I'm missing out, but why go to a heaven when HEAVEN is closer?


kdk240 said:


> Cape cod cafe.
> And who can forget the old alumni


Excellent. Only BEEN once, but the frozen ones are good. Not Lynwood, but none are...though that Veteran's group in Randolph is a nice second. What is it about Randolph?


LA Copper said:


> My favorite is Regina Pizzeria in the North End. The best on either coast!


It's become a chain. A GREAT chain, but a chain. Though, my only gripe, too much flour on the bottom of the crust. Like eating a great pizza with a load of dust attached. I guess it helps sell beer and wine.

My wife worked in one of the Braintree locations back in the late 80s. Her younger brothers would call, make fake orders that never got picked up. At the end of the shift, employees could take home extras. She caught on when one night she opted NOT to take a pizza home and when she got there, her brothers greeted her at the door and exclaimed, "WHAT, NO PIZZA?" A few questions and answers and she discovered their little ploy. Scamps!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Kilv,
Understood about it being a chain. I occasionally eat at the Regina's at the South Shore Plaza when I'm back there. And coincidentally, I too worked at Regina's for about 8 months back in about '83 there at the Plaza.


----------

